# Good Evening Brothers!!



## montkun (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm a newly raised (8/29/15) Master Mason representing Melita Lodge #117 under the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania: Masonic District #7 of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. 

Joining this lodge of wonderful men was especially significant for me because it was done with my Grandfather present. Personally, I was overwhelmed when he shook my hand and called me Brother for the first time.





Currently I'm studying for my proficiency in the 3rd degree, and I hope to give it next month. That way I can focus my efforts towards my new duties as Senior Deacon at both regular meetings and in degree work.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome brother. Glad to have you here. I, too, was appointed Senior Deacon soon after my raising. I was raised in August of last year. Look forward to communicating with you on the forums.


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome, brother!


----------



## HerrickMusic (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome brother!  My dad raised me, so I know how you feel!  It's both an honor and a privilege!!!


----------



## David Gillies (Oct 16, 2015)

welcome and congratulations  remember you get out of masonry what you put in Hope you have along and happy carear in masonry


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome to My Freemasonry and congratulations on beginning your travels!


----------

